# Question about lateral law exam



## dave2886 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm in the process of getting hired from out-of-state. I've already received a favorable Advisory Letter from MPTC. My point of contact at the agency I'm applying to has sent me a small booklet and told me that this is the only material I will be tested on when I take the law exam. Are there any prior out-of-state laterals out there who can tell me what to expect on the law exam? Is the test going to be asking me to match statutes with their numbers, have me apply the appropriate statute to a scenario, ask me about court cases, constitutional law, what? Is it tough, or nothing to worry about? Any light shed on this exam would be much appreciated.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

This is not legit...Every lawyer knows the rules, dates (they are standardized nationwide) etc. Perhaps this is the bait...Okay...MPTC is Training Council....So this guy wants to teach at an acadmey, or be a Mass. cop..now it makes sense...Sorry...One gets very suspicious with some of these posts.


----------



## dave2886 (Jul 19, 2006)

Inspector said:


> This is not legit...Every lawyer knows the rules, dates (they are standardized nationwide) etc. Perhaps this is the bait...Okay...MPTC is Training Council....So this guy wants to teach at an acadmey, or be a Mass. cop..now it makes sense...Sorry...One gets very suspicious with some of these posts.


Dude, WTF???? I'm not asking anyone to give me answers to the test, or anything unethical or illegal. I'm simply asking for an idea of what to expect of the exam, if I even get to that point. I am a cop in NC, trying to move back home. MPTC has already reviewed my training records and granted me a favorable Advisory Letter. The agency I am applying to is reviewing my packet to decide if they want to pursue hiring me. The recruiter up there told me that I'll have to pass a law exam if I'm hired, and he sent me a reference guide. All I want to know is if there's anything else I should read, and what I should concentrate on for this exam. What's the problem? Perhaps I wasn't clear enough the first time around, but holy crap!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.commonwealthpolice.net/cpsnav05.html


----------



## Dpd333 (Mar 8, 2006)

I know someone who did just what your doing. He was from N.C. as well. He said test wasn't bad but that was 5 plus years ago. He said the hard part is getting a police chief to make the request for a waiver , but sounds like you got that covered.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry, misunderstood your post. I thought initially you were talking about the Bar Exam


----------



## dave2886 (Jul 19, 2006)

Dpd333 said:


> I know someone who did just what your doing. He was from N.C. as well. He said test wasn't bad but that was 5 plus years ago. He said the hard part is getting a police chief to make the request for a waiver , but sounds like you got that covered.


Well, they haven't decided to hire me yet, but if they decide to, they've already told me they'll make the waiver request. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Inspector, no sweat, no hard feelings.



Delta784 said:


> http://www.commonwealthpolice.net/cpsnav05.html


Thanks! Anyone got a used study guide they want to sell? :mrgreen:


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

a co-worker of mine came from NYPD a couple of years ago. He took the lateral test and said it wasn't too dificult.....he scored in the 80's without too much concern.

if i had to guess and again this is only an educated guess......i would lean towards scenario type questions. going back few years....maybe a few too many but when i was in the academy in 96.....they were big on scenarios and applying the correct statute. 

good luck hope this helps, if i see the other officer, i will ask him about the test.


----------



## dave2886 (Jul 19, 2006)

secret squirrel said:


> ...if i see the other officer, i will ask him about the test.


 Cool, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

scroll through crimes and punishments. you'll recognize the crimes (just worded differently maybe.) Take a peak at Ch.276 and for the motor vehicle stuff, Chapter 89 and 90. Don't forget Chapter 209A which deals with domestics.

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/gl-pt4-toc.htm


----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave

i talked to my co-worker. he said there were some questions related to "what is the greatest action you could take in a given situation". arrest, summons, no action etc.

he said the only mention of chapter and section was given in the question. ex) according to Mass Gen Law ch 265 s13 bla bla bla....

he also said that it was all multiple choice. 
good luck


----------



## dave2886 (Jul 19, 2006)

secret squirrel said:


> Dave
> 
> i talked to my co-worker. he said there were some questions related to "what is the greatest action you could take in a given situation". arrest, summons, no action etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for taking the time to find that out for me--I appreciate it, and tell your buddy I said thanks too.

Dave


----------

